# Ndiswrapper probleme



## hf4d (6. Mai 2005)

Sry bin ein relativer  anfänger in sachen linux und habe da eine Frage
wenn ich unter mandrake 10.1 ndiswrapper installiert habe was mache ich dann?
also wie kann ich dann meine RTL8180 konfigurieren?

mfg 8644


----------



## Daniel Toplak (7. Mai 2005)

Lies dir mal die Anleitung durch, da steht alles drin was du zur Installation und Einrichtung deines WLAN-Adapters machen musst:
http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Installation

Daniel


----------



## hf4d (7. Mai 2005)

Ok wusste ich net wodie is weilbei 
googlehab ich nix gefunden 
th und mfg 8644


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. Mai 2005)

> wodie is weilbei
> googlehab ich nix gefunden


 
Also wenn du bei Goolge.de "ndiswrapper" eingibst und auf suchen gehtst, dann ist die relevante Seite gleich der 1. Hit.
Wie kommt es das du nichts gefunden hast? Du hast doch gar nicht gesucht, gibs zu!

Daniel


----------



## canuzzi (8. Mai 2005)

Daniel Toplak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kommt es das du nichts gefunden hast? Du hast doch gar nicht gesucht, gibs zu!



Vielleicht hat er auch bei der Suche genau so viel auf seine Orthografie geachtet, wie bei seinem Beitrag


----------

